# Need ideals on how to make a creep feeder.



## WalnutGroveFarm

Can anyone send me pics of a creep feeder that you have made. I have three week old babies and I want to set up a spot where they can start getting into feed that I can leave out, at all times for just them. So hit me with some ideals please. I appreciate any help that I receive.


----------



## liz

Try using a cattle panel, cut down to size in a pen type arrangement with a covered feed area. Kids can get through the larger oenings and the adults can't. It can be made freestanding or attached to the shelter.


----------



## MissMM

I've been thinking about creep feeders too (even though I'm more than a month away from having the first baby goaties). My concern is that the older goats my get aggressive near a grain feeder kept on the other side of the fence where the hole is only big enough for a baby goat's head to get through.... I have visions of a little one happily munching away on grain that only he/she can reach them BAM! An older goat rams into her & hurts her bad....

ok, yes, I'm paranoid..... and too broke to buy creep feeders so I found this very affordable version:

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/creep.html


----------



## MissMM

sorry....... that's the same thing Liz just suggested :doh:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

this is how ******* I am,
we had taken apart an old metal futon couch, I took one look at them large metal pieces and said YES i can use them
I have a large dog crate half secured to the wall and one of them pieces kitty cornered to it PRESTO! kids go in, moms stay out
right now I have the heat lamp there to use but when the time comes to feed the kids I can place their feed in there too safe from the moms


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

here is my ******* kid area


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

That is so cute nhsmallfarmer, it looks like it works and thats all that matters. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## sweetgoats

nhsmallfarmer said:


> here is my ******* kid area


 Hey I LOVE ******* ideas, they are the best and most affordable. The funny part, I have two gates that are made out of that same thing, (looks like it). They were to a old metal bunk bed, matter of fact a lot of my barn is just "put together" with parts.


----------



## keebausch

I really like the idea of the creep feeder made out of a cattle panel. I will have to try that.


----------



## Dreamchaser

nhsmallfarmer said:


> here is my ******* kid area


He he! I thought about using the exact same thing! I don't think it's ******* at all! It's called being thrifty.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i saw one made of wood...covered and very nice (it was on a ND website) but I forget the name :doh:


----------

